# Need help on whether to clear TPM on not



## michael (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi guys,

I was doing  reset my Windows 10 Dell 5559 laptop to factory Setting.

got this message after screen had stuck on 99%  during reset the message displayed is

*"A configuration change was requested to clear this computer's TPM (Trusted Platform Module)

WARNING: Clearing erases information stored on the TPM. You will lose all created keys and access to data encrypted by these keys.

Press F12 or Volume Up to clear the TPM Press ESC or Volume Down to reject the change request and continue"*

I tried a lot to know what it is actually ,but failed  to understand

I just don't know whether to *press F12 or ESC,  and what if I press ESC is it ok?
*
(please advise , the laptop is running since 8 hours.)

Thanks


----------



## Ebo (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you have anything encrypted on it ?
Do you have any keys stored on the computer that you need and havent either written down, or stored on a USB stick ?

If you can say no to these 2 questions, its safe to press F12, if not press esc and everythign just goes back to the way it was.


----------



## michael (Dec 31, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Do you have anything encrypted on it ?
> Do you have any keys stored on the computer that you need and havent either written down, or stored on a USB stick ?
> 
> If you can say no to these 2 questions, its safe to press F12, if not press esc and everythign just goes back to the way it was.


The situation is like this:-
*I bought Dell i7 6th Gen laptop on 27th, today I am about to return it as it has some scratches on it( seller agreed on it) so I decided to do reset in windows 10 , but stuck to above error

I have no personal data on it, I just want to restore this laptop to factory setting ( to a screen which appears the first moment you switched ON the brand new laptop asking for Country and language)

What if I press ESC here, will it restore to factory setting?*


----------



## Ebo (Dec 31, 2015)

In that case, I would just let it be, and return it the way it is, because you havent done anything wrong and just let the seller deal with it.


----------



## michael (Dec 31, 2015)

Ebo said:


> In that case, I would just let it be, and return it the way it is, because you havent done anything wrong and just let the seller deal with it.


Should I Press ESC now?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 31, 2015)

I would


----------



## michael (Dec 31, 2015)

Ebo said:


> I would


Thanks a lot Ebo! The problem is solved, I pressed F12 becuase ESC was contineously displaying the  same screen again after Reboot as I had chosen the wipe the entire drive option; after pressing F12 the problem is solved. and Laptop is returned.


----------



## Richa (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi OP, I'm facing a Similar issue, I just need to know one thing, after you cleared the TPM, did you have to enter the Product Activation Key for the Operating System itself?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2016)

Richa said:


> did you have to enter the Product Activation Key for the Operating System itself?



Ok I didn't had laptops with TPM but I never had to enter the windows activation key after a reinstall from the recovery partition.


----------



## Dheeraj (Oct 19, 2016)

Richa said:


> Hi OP, I'm facing a Similar issue, I just need to know one thing, after you cleared the TPM, did you have to enter the Product Activation Key for the Operating System itself?


I also wanted to know the same thing. I'm having an issue with my motherboard, and resetting by removing the battery didn't help. So wanted to do full bios reset. I'm not sure if clearing TPM will cause losing of the Windows 10 license. Did it worked for u?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2016)

Clearing the TPM will not remove a windows license.  Windows 10 at least does not utilize the TPM for licensing purposes.

I should know, I switched one out completely just recently.


----------



## Wolfs2424 (Nov 26, 2016)

Would no exept my password. Worked perfectly, took 4 hours exactly for me. after witch I got this message:

 "A configuration change was requested to clear this computer's TPM (Trusted Platform Module)

WARNING: Clearing erases information stored on the TPM. You will lose all created keys and encrypted data and stored keys.
Press F12 or Volume Up to clear the TPM Press ESC or Volume Down to reject the change request and continue") 

I pressed F12 and Installing windows shows on screen, it took another 30 minutes. If you have anything incripted or special keys that will be erased to factory as well. (Total time of 4 hours 30  minutes). By the way my computer was new and would not let me log in.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like it was using the tpm to encrypt the main drive.  Certainly not the norm.  Also, the fact that you could not log in suggests the computer may be illegally repackaged or stolen.

Where did you buy this?


----------



## Wolfs2424 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bougt it at Best Buy, brand new in the box. Everything is fine now, just the pasword was probably entered wrong the first time. No trouble logging in now


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2016)

Wolfs2424 said:


> Bougt it at Best Buy, brand new in the box. Everything is fine now, just the pasword was probably entered wrong the first time. No trouble logging in now



Ok, that's certainly different but doesn't sound suggestive of theft if you bought it at a big chain store like that.  Thanks for the report.


----------



## codyb (Mar 17, 2017)

Okay so one of our employees called a number on a pop up and allowed someone who claimed to be from Microsoft to remotely connect to his Surface Pro.  When starting up the computer there was a password before you can log in to Windows - that is the Bitlocker Virus, they want you to pay them money to get your property/data and access back to your computer.  The only way I could fix this was to hold 0 and power on, troubleshoot and restore from cloud.  *WHEN IT ASKS TO CLEAR TPM YOU MUST SAY YES to start over (factory reset) - the data that the hacker encrypted and set a password on is gone, atleast from my experience... to difficult to mess with just reset and clear tpm and start over.  If you never paid for software like Bitlocker or encrypted data on your computer then you were probably compromised and someone is holding this hostage.  *Once this is complete you just sign into Windows (atleast with Windows 10).  Select language and proceed to setup this machine.  Never call a number on a pop up or allow someone that claims to be from Microsoft or anywhere to remotely connect to your pc - that's ransomware.  Hope this helps!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2017)

codyb said:


> Okay so one of our employees called a number on a pop up and allowed someone who claimed to be from Microsoft to remotely connect to his Surface Pro.  When starting up the computer there was a password before you can log in to Windows - that is the Bitlocker Virus, they want you to pay them money to get your property/data and access back to your computer.  The only way I could fix this was to hold 0 and power on, troubleshoot and restore from cloud.  *WHEN IT ASKS TO CLEAR TPM YOU MUST SAY YES to start over (factory reset) - the data that the hacker encrypted and set a password on is gone, atleast from my experience... to difficult to mess with just reset and clear tpm and start over.  If you never paid for software like Bitlocker or encrypted data on your computer then you were probably compromised and someone is holding this hostage.  *Once this is complete you just sign into Windows (atleast with Windows 10).  Select language and proceed to setup this machine.  Never call a number on a pop up or allow someone that claims to be from Microsoft or anywhere to remotely connect to your pc - that's ransomware.  Hope this helps!



You just came a little late to the party though!


----------



## Jophus0124 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ebo said:


> Do you have anything encrypted on it ?
> Do you have any keys stored on the computer that you need and havent either written down, or stored on a USB stick ?
> 
> If you can say no to these 2 questions, its safe to press F12, if not press esc and everythign just goes back to the way it was.



Hi I have the same problem on my Windows Surface 8 pro and when i got it it had Windows 10 installed, I got it from the pawn shop and i was gonna reset it and i got the same, my question is can i use on screen keyboard for this or i need to purchase the keyboard for this  Thank You


----------



## OneCool (Mar 21, 2017)

Jophus0124 said:


> Hi I have the same problem on my Windows Surface 8 pro and when i got it it had Windows 10 installed, I got it from the pawn shop and i was gonna reset it and i got the same, my question is can i use on screen keyboard for this or i need to purchase the keyboard for this  Thank You



Use your volume keys up for yes down for no.


----------



## Jophus0124 (Mar 21, 2017)

OneCool said:


> Use your volume keys up for yes down for no.



Really ok let me try 

Thanks



Jophus0124 said:


> Really ok let me try
> 
> Thanks


No that didn't work


----------



## OneCool (Mar 21, 2017)

That's what the OP posted. Not sure if yours is different.

Volume button - up to except TPM

Volume button- down to reject TPM

Sorry. Maybe a keyboard would help in your situation.


----------



## Jophus0124 (Mar 21, 2017)

OneCool said:


> That's what the OP posted. Not sure if yours is different.
> 
> Volume button - up to except TPM
> 
> ...




Thank you anyways



Jophus0124 said:


> Thank you anyways



Is there any thing else i need to press


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

5 new members in one thread?  'Splain that.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> 5 new members in one thread?  'Splain that.



Ikr!! Was wondering the same thing.

TPM.. TPU.. Something or other maybe


----------



## xin_08 (Mar 22, 2017)

My god i had the same experience


----------



## Mayur (Aug 14, 2017)

Ebo said:


> Do you have anything encrypted on it ?
> Do you have any keys stored on the computer that you need and havent either written down, or stored on a USB stick ?
> 
> If you can say no to these 2 questions, its safe to press F12, if not press esc and everythign just goes back to the way it was.


I thought i would be simple to give my laptop to my younger sibling, after resetting.
But it became harder to me, to choose what to do. I have no data on this pc. I am willing to give this pc as it is the new one, but the TPM thing tangled me up.
What to do now??
(please advise , the laptop is running since 17 hours.)


----------



## Jay-helping-you-out (Dec 5, 2017)

I have an HP Stream 7 tablet that I updated to Windows 10 and recently did the reset. Got this on my screen:
A configuration change was requested to clear this computer's TPM (Trusted Platform Module) 

WARNING: Clearing erases information stored on the IPM. You will lose all created keys and access to data encrypted by these keys.

Press YES to clear the TPM
Press NO no to reject this change request and continue

Do you accept the change?

[Yes] [No]
---
The touch screen was not accepting my touch. The Volume buttons up and down were not doing anything. Supposedly "Up" meant [Yes] and "Down" meant [No] but neither worked.
So what I did was followed the instructions from the video this helpful dude made here:








---
It basically says: connect your tablet to a full physical keyboard via micro-USB input with a USB adaptor and use the "F12" key for [Yes] and "ESC" key for [No] and I pressed the F12 key and Windows is reinstalling for me now as I type this on my main PC  
Hope that helps!
Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2017)

lol


----------



## Bailey (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey am facing a problem here. I've tried all the ways that's been mentioned here (external keyboard, vol keys, f12, esc key) but i still can't seem to get past the TPM config page like there's no whatsoever reaction or effect at all....
Been stuck on it for a day now... and nothing worked Q^Q I'm using Samsung Ativ laptop. Everytime i reboot it just comes back to the same interface with the TPM config.... RIP need some help TTwTT


----------



## Jetster (Jan 1, 2018)

Did you press Yes?


----------



## Nawin (Jan 8, 2018)

Ebo said:


> Do you have anything encrypted on it ?
> Do you have any keys stored on the computer that you need and havent either written down, or stored on a USB stick ?
> 
> If you can say no to these 2 questions, its safe to press F12, if not press esc and everythign just goes back to the way it was.


yes i have encrypted date and i press f12 ,now what can i do to clear tpm and proceed to install new windows 10


----------



## Kei174 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there! I'm here because I accidentally downloaded a malware and was suggested to reboot the laptop to get rid of it. I still do want to use the laptop afterwards and I've moved my documents and images onto a seperate device. The programmes i have installed, sadly no. So currently facing the same circumstances and so if the TPM is cleared, does this mean like the activation keys to softwares like MacAfee be cleared? Or like wifi passwords etc. Sorry I'm quite blur hahahahah.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

Kei174 said:


> Hi there! I'm here because I accidentally downloaded a malware and was suggested to reboot the laptop to get rid of it. I still do want to use the laptop afterwards and I've moved my documents and images onto a seperate device. The programmes i have installed, sadly no. So currently facing the same circumstances and so if the TPM is cleared, does this mean like the activation keys to softwares like MacAfee be cleared? Or like wifi passwords etc. Sorry I'm quite blur hahahahah.



It's clear as mud.  As far as I can tell, it's specific to Windows, not necessarily activated programs like MacAfee, games, etc etc etc.  MS Office, I have no idea.

Here's a lengthy doc on it:  https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...initialize-and-configure-ownership-of-the-tpm



> *Clear all the keys from the TPM*
> With Windows 10, in most cases, we recommend that you avoid configuring the TPM through TPM.msc. The one exception is that you can use TPM.msc to clear the TPM, for example, as a troubleshooting step, or as a final preparation before a clean installation of a new operating system. Preparing for a clean installation in this way helps ensure that the new operating system can fully deploy any TPM-based functionality that it includes, for example, attestation. However, even if the TPM is not cleared before a new operating system is installed, most TPM functionality will probably work correctly.
> 
> Clearing the TPM resets it to an unowned state. After you clear the TPM, the Windows 10 operating system will automatically re-initialize it and take ownership again.


----------



## theeplanb (Apr 15, 2020)

I have an Insignia Flex model NS-P11W6100 I haven't used it in a long time.  I believe it's a SSD (no hard drive)  Iwanted to reset it and had many issues.  That msg came up about the TMP and I was nervous because I was never given the product code for Windows buying it from BEST BUY ..Go figure.  I hit F12 .. scared I'd lose the licence ..however it's reinstalling Windows.  I also read previous threads and did pay for a remote access from Micro long time ago.  Did fix some issues but I don't remember any more what I did for that $$$.  It wasn't worth it.  Waiting for boot up....looks good so far



theeplanb said:


> I have an Insignia Flex model NS-P11W6100 I haven't used it in a long time.  I believe it's a SSD (no hard drive)  Iwanted to reset it and had many issues.  That msg came up about the TMP and I was nervous because I was never given the product code for Windows buying it from BEST BUY ..Go figure.  I hit F12 .. scared I'd lose the licence ..however it's reinstalling Windows.  I also read previous threads and did pay for a remote access from Micro long time ago.  Did fix some issues but I don't remember any more what I did for that $$$.  It wasn't worth it.  Waiting for boot up....looks good so far



OMG I dint believe it!  It resolved a connection issue too.  Will update IF I have any prob looks good so far.   Thanks for posts everyone!


----------



## neewbieeintheIT (Aug 25, 2020)

*I had a similar prompt screen after I hit restart, seeing that I needed to for an update and I didn't choose the options on the screen but the screen change before I could. It seems to work fine.*


----------

